# Help!! Intralipids northern ireland but not cycled here



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Please can anyone advise me on what or where i can go for intralipids. I need my first before friday i have got my first ever bfp with serum greece and now i cant get anywhere in Northern ireland to take me. I have tried

Gcrm no apps but wont take me on as not a patient there even tho i was in the past
Dondonal ralph roberts again won't take me on not a patient there
352 and Kingsbridge stopped doing them in december
I've tried various other smaller private clinics and got nowhere 

panicking now

Anyone help? 

Thanks in advance 

Magicbaby


----------



## bambinoshar (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi magic babyThe only other place is healthcare at home if you ring 08003285323 and ask for fertility services you'll need serum to send them a script for the intralipid and they will post it to you so you have & then they will arrange a nurse to come to your home address it takes about
1-2hrs for the intralipid hope you get sorted.


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks bambino is healthcare at home based here in Northern Ireland? Its an english number wont get anyone now at this time of evening so im gonna be flat at the emails


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Is rep of Ireland an option?? Plenty of private clinics as most people pay cash, worth a thought x ps congrats 😊


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Starting to look at republic clinics now its gonna have to be an option i cant let this go now!!

Thank you blondie x


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Definitely not even fly to England if you have to!! hold on to that BFP with all your might ❤


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Healthcare at home cant do it until next week possibly towards the end of it!!

Ive a place in dublin but i need the script rewritten as an irish script anyone no how or who to contact for this?


----------



## bambinoshar (Nov 2, 2013)

Where did you find that do intralipids in Dublin.
Hope you get sorted with script ive no idea how you would get it rewritten 
If you ask some of the girls on serum site I'm sure there are girls who have had to do this.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Was it femplus blanchardstown you tried? Give them a call if not 👍


----------



## heyside (Nov 20, 2013)

Magicbaby said:


> Healthcare at home cant do it until next week possibly towards the end of it!!
> 
> Ive a place in dublin but i need the script rewritten as an irish script anyone no how or who to contact for this?


Magic baby did you manage to get your script converted from a foreign script into an Irish script for the purpose of your intralipids?

I am from Australia and received my positive pregnancy test after ivf before leaving for a holiday to the Uk. I had several intralipid treatments throughout my ivf cycle and my specialist recommends them every 10 days. I have found someone in the Uk willing to administer the treatment but no one will convert my script, I have contacted several IVF clinics over here and have been to see a GP with no success.

After ttc for 4 long years if you have had some success in Ireland to get the treatment and it might be possible for us also I may consider making the trip. Can you please update me?

Thanks in advance x


----------

